# Advice on Flying to Australia, with a Provisional Partner Visa(309)



## Arran1991 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello,

My Provisional 309 partner visa was granted a few days ago. I am looking to travel to Sydney, from the UK, hopefully at the end of march, to reunite with my girlfriend. 
I wanted to ask if anyone knew the protocol on getting a flight. Is it just a case of booking a flight, getting a test before I fly, and hoping that my flight doesn't get cancelled? Or is there a lot more to it than that?

Any advice or info on what anyone else's experiences have been would be really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Baileyt (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi, just curious to find out.
How long did your 309 take to get. We are currently about to send ours off this week and just wanted to find out a rough time frame for applications.

Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Baileyt said:


> Hi, just curious to find out.
> How long did your 309 take to get. We are currently about to send ours off this week and just wanted to find out a rough time frame for applications.
> 
> Thanks


It varies a lot. Some around 3 months, some around 20 months.
In 2019-20 the average was 11 months.

In January 2021, 75% took under 18 months.
In January 2020, 75% took under 14 months.


----------



## Frodo11 (Sep 25, 2019)

Arran1991 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Provisional 309 partner visa was granted a few days ago. I am looking to travel to Sydney, from the UK, hopefully at the end of march, to reunite with my girlfriend.
> I wanted to ask if anyone knew the protocol on getting a flight. Is it just a case of booking a flight, getting a test before I fly, and hoping that my flight doesn't get cancelled? Or is there a lot more to it than that?
> ...


I was hoping to find answer to that too....

You may need to take travel agent, as they are no flights available or very limited or for the business class.

And you will need to make travel declaration forms for each country , UK, transit country and Australia. Also get insurance.

I hope that's all?!!

Vicky


----------



## Caro_H (Apr 17, 2021)

Baileyt said:


> Hi, just curious to find out.
> How long did your 309 take to get. We are currently about to send ours off this week and just wanted to find out a rough time frame for applications.
> 
> Thanks


We lodged ours in March 2021, began collecting everything we needed for it, had the medical exams in April and it got granted early May 2021. We were expecting it to take several years, however, but from what we've talked about it seems like fewer people are applying because the borders are closed, but we could just have been lucky.

I know this is a super late reply to what you were asking, but hope this helps! Maybe you even have gotten the visa granted by now!


----------

